# 2005Altima 2.5S battery drains in 3 days no driving



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did the parasitic test and discovered that in the IPDM ER(passenger side engine fuse box) is drawing Amps on the ign/ecc? 15A fuse, top row forth from left to right, it's the ignition one right after the wipers one. Don't know what to think I wish it was a different one but that's what i'm delt. Any idea if these fuse boxes have known issues like corrosion or would it be something else? Thanks in advance for any help. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

They are more than just a fuse box, IPDM stands for Intelligent Power Distribution Module. They are loaded with micro relays and circuitry that controls everything. When I get back to work on Wednesday I will look at the power distribution and find out what all pulls off that 15A fuse.


----------



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thannks*

Hey FriendlyNismoTech thanks for replying I actually found the service manuals pdfs and did some investigating. Fuse 35 which is 15A connects to battery on one end and ECM relay on the other. Pulled out the relay and there was a jumper between the top two horizontal prongs(not the bottom verticles) which got rid of the drain down to 0.11 from 0.32. This jumper takes power from the live jumper to the other one and creates ignitian signal that allows the car to start. But the car doesn't start anymore without it so I have to go step by step with the ignition spark test from the manual which involves conector E122 wire 17 continuity to terminal 1 ignition condensor, also ECM terminals 119 and 120 for power etc. I'm afraid it's going to tell me that the IPDM is somehow at fault. It's an extensive test(18 steps) that has another Power supply and ground test(17 steps) for the ECM(F54) in case there's no power at 119 and 120. I will check it out tomorrow and get back to you. It's my first time diagnosting battery drains and it's pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Here's where I am*

I went through the testing procedures and I noticed I don't get any power at the E122 connector from IPDM wire 17. The manual suggests replace IPDM That wire has continuity to the ECM relay bottom of the two horizontal prongs(so top two parallel prongs the lower of the two). The guy that mickey moused it conected the two wires together on the relay only the top wire is on continuous power so it was draining the battery. So I connected the same lower prong to a fuse that's intermitent power so it's ignition on power and it doesn't drain anylonger and car works fine. I need to figure out a more permanent source for the power cause the one I chose is the fuse for low beam lights and I don't know if it's safe, I need a different one. Maybe you can suggest one in the engine compartment. Happy for now.


----------

